# Uhrzeit in Visualisierung mit e!Cockpit anzeigen lassen



## mag81 (9 Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine kleine Frage.
Wie kann ich die Systemzeit meiner 8202 in der Visualisierung anzeigen lassen?
Welche Bibliothek benötige ich dafür bei e!Cockpit?

MfG Marco


----------



## wat84 (9 Mai 2016)

Hallo,

mMn am Besten in WagoAppTime reinfuchsen.


----------



## Termi (9 Mai 2016)

so z.B. geht es mit Wago und OSCAT 

Zeit_8204 := wagoapptime.FuGetDateAndTime();  // Biliothek WagoAppTime

// UTC Zeit bestimmen + Sommerzeit
Zeit_8204_1 := OSCAT_BASIC.UTC_TO_LTIME(UTC := Zeit_8204, DST_ENABLE := TRUE, TIME_ZONE_OFFSET := 60 );

s_Zeitanzeige :=  OSCAT_BASIC.DT_TO_STRF(Zeit_8204_1, 0, '#J #H.#D.#A #N:#R:#T', 2);
s_Zeitanzeige_H_M :=  OSCAT_BASIC.DT_TO_STRF(Zeit_8204_1, 0, '#N:#R', 2);

Gruß
C.


----------



## mag81 (11 Mai 2016)

Vielen Dank. Hat wunderbar funktioniert


----------



## Beginner21 (20 Dezember 2021)

Hallo,
versuche UTC Zeit in die Localzeit zu konvertieren. UTC Zeit bekomme ich von einer Elsner Wetterstation. kann mir jmd helfen?


----------



## Oberchefe (20 Dezember 2021)

Localzeit = UTC Zeit plus Offset Zeitzone + 1 h bei Sommerzeit.


----------



## Beginner21 (21 Dezember 2021)

ja ok aber welchen Baustein verwendet man dann am besten?


----------



## Oberchefe (21 Dezember 2021)

das ist eine ganz gewöhnliche Addition


----------



## KLM (23 Dezember 2021)

Weil ich es grad sehe hier noch ein Hinweis für alle die noch kommen, auch wenn die Frage sich wohl längst erledigt hat.
Man kann natürlich einen Zeit-Datentyp, wie DT, in eine formatierten String wandeln und diesen dann mit Platzhalter %s in der Visu anzeigen, aber wenn man den String nicht gerade im Programm selbst braucht, kann man auch direkt in der Visu eine beliebige Formatierung mit %t definieren und direkt einen Zeit-Datentyp drauf mappen.
Also Systemzeit ganz normal als DT auslesen, als Textvariable verwenden und den Platzhalter z.B. als _%t[ddd. dd.MM.yyyy HH:mm:ss]_ definieren. Angezeigt wird das dann als z.B. _Do. 24.12.2021 20:58:00_
Damit könnte man dann sogar bei einer Sprachumschaltung für eine anderen Sprache auf eine andere Formatierung wechseln.
Hilfe zum Platzhalter: https://help.codesys.com/webapp/_vi...n=3.5.17.0#fur-die-ausgabe-von-datum-und-zeit


----------



## KLM (23 Dezember 2021)

Bzgl. UTC von der Wetterstation. Ich würde die Zeit der Wetterstation zyklisch auf Abweichung zur Controller Zeit prüfen und ggf. diese neu definieren. Jede Uhr läuft mit der Zeit etwas davon, also auch die interne des Controllers. Im WBM dann einfach die Zeitzone auswählen und applikativ dann die lokale Zeit aus dem Controller lesen. Dann spart man sich die Umrechnung und hat die Zeit im Controller auch gleich aktuell, was für andere Anwendungen ja auch recht hilfreich und teils sogar zwingend ist.


----------



## Beginner21 (3 Februar 2022)

Hallo,
ich möchte Jalousien bei einer bestimmten zeit auf- und runterfahren lassen. Wie kann ich das am besten realisieren?


----------



## KLM (3 Februar 2022)

Schau mal in die WagoAppScheduler, da findest Du passende Bausteine und Visu-Templates, um Zeitschaltungen zu verwenden.


----------

